# Pundamilia nyererei quandry



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Is it poss to get red/black and a blue/black male from the same variant?
I bought a bag of young (auction silly cheap) and forgot the variant and just have these two left.

All the best James


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

When you say red and black, and blue and black.....are you just referring to the coloration in the face and dorsal?

Regardless, if the fry are from a pure strain and the same breeders, they should be fairly consistent in coloration without major variations in color. My F2 males look almost identical to my breeders WC and F1 males.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

One looks just like
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1568

The other more dominant one looks more like
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2652

Just seem to rember a talk were they were described as having two morphs at some locations.

All the best James


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

24Tropheus said:


> One looks just like
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1568
> 
> The other more dominant one looks more like
> ...


Color variation could partially be just from dominance. My nyererei sub dominant male shows very little color. But i have also never actually seen one in the US that looked like that second link of the Luanza collection point. There have only been three imports since 2007 and none of them contained that collection point to my knowledge. Im honestly not sure what to make of your situation other than to say that there should not be that major of a color variation if the fish are pure from the same pure breeding colony.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Trying to get a look at the auction list. May help. Some unusual variants seem to turn up here in the UK so rarity prob counts for very little.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

24Tropheus said:


> Trying to get a look at the auction list. May help. Some unusual variants seem to turn up here in the UK so rarity prob counts for very little.


I cannot speak as certainly about UK fish imports as i can about US ones....but if they are supposed to be from the same breeders, the color should still be consistent


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

It depends on wich location yu have, if it's really the Luanza population then yu could find some variations as the are from an hybridized population nyererei/P.pundamilia. England has fishes coming from Hull university, Ole Seehausen so thier strains are not so mixed than in the US
xris.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

yes i do have 2 black Pundamilia nyererei ruti island,

they are so black/grey/blue/green that it does not even have red color on it. :-? 
i think they are hybrids.

the rest are light faint orange and yellow. their colors are disappointing overall.
they are all males and they nvr breed... 



24Tropheus said:


> Is it poss to get red/black and a blue/black male from the same variant?
> I bought a bag of young (auction silly cheap) and forgot the variant and just have these two left.
> 
> All the best James


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi James,
As you know the fish in the trade are a mine field of hybrids ! 
Although Hull may have kept the Luanza it has never to my knowledge been regularly released to the public.
The Makobe strain on the other hand has many times and as you know some 'breeders' have bred them by the thousands and to a lesser degree Python and Senga strains.

You must be aware that the Makobe strain can show a large degree of colour intensity and variation between individuals and can be very different in appearance depending on mood ect.

If you can not find out any history to your fish then no location should be added with just Pundamilia nyererei as its name.

Paul B


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks they for sure came with variant details (or even I would not have touched em no matter how cheap) just I have lost the bag label and never noted it.
I think I have traced the seller. Just it was a late entry and not listed in the catalog we think.

Quite fun this detective work. 

Erm I was aware of no such thing. My Vic cichlid knowledge is next to none existant. 

All the best James


----------

